# Your car featured in Audi Driver magazine BY MONDAY 9AM!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I had the following message from Autometrix who publish Audi Driver magazine:



> Paul Harris is planning a TT themed issue for his March edition of Audi Driver and has tasked me with sourcing a few submissions from TT owners - the idea being that we include a dozen or so TT owners and enthusiasts, writing from a first-hand anecdotal point of view about their own experiences with owning a TT, ideally accompanied by a few good quality pics of themselves with their cars.
> 
> We did this last year with our Ur quattro special theme for the March issue and it worked very well.
> 
> ...


Now there's an opportunity!  - As a guide a page with pictures is usually 500 words or without pictures 1,000 words but we like pictures!

*DEADLINE MONDAY 9AM!*


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Aye up John

I will contact the winner of the ADI TTOC stand bestiessstttt most orange and gay car of the day and see if he's willing to take part. :lol:


----------

